# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  خانواده مجبورت میکنن بری یه رشته خاص؟ راه حلش اینجاست

## mr.masomi

*سلام و درود به کنکوریای عزیز و محترم
امروز میخوام درباره ی یکی از پرچالش ترین مباحث و دغدغه ها و متاسفانه حتی بعضی وقتا تعارض هایی که تقریبا تو بیشتر خونه های کنکوری هست صحبت کنم ؛ اجبار به رفتن به یک رشته خاص مثل رشته های گروه علوم پزشکی
اولا قبل از شروع صحبتم یه انتقادی بکنم از اموزش و پرورش خودمون که با اموزش ندادن دوتا مطلب باعث شده این همه مشکل برای این همه ادم پیش بیاد ولی حالا که میخوام توضیح بدم و فهمیدین چیا نمیدونستید اگه خودتون نرید سراغش دیگه خودتون مقصرید اموزش پرورشو سرزنش نکنید
خوب تو همه جای دنیا مخصوصا سیستم های اموزشی پیشرفته مثل نروژ و سوئد یکی از اموزش های اصلی که میدن اینه که مهارت های ضروری برای قرن 21 ام رو میگن که من ادرس میدم که خودتون برید سمتش یه سایت عالی برای این موضوع https://www.shabakeh-mag.com/success...8C%DA%A9%D9%85 اینه و یه لایو عالی 40 دقیقه ای درباره این موضوع از استاد بهرامپور عزیز https://www.instagram.com/tv/CQyMij3FPz_/ اینه که کامل و با بیان عالی و شوخ توضیح دادن اما صحبت من درباره مهارتیه بنام تفکر نقادانه یا سنجشگرایانه اندیشیدن که وقتی اون مهارتو نداری نمیتونی درست تشخیص بدی چی برات مناسبه ایا پزشکی مناسب منه یا نه و چون نمیدونی میذاری که بقیه برات تصمیم بگیرن
و دومین مهارتی که باز تو همه مدارس ابتدایی بجز ایران اموزش میدن حقوق انسانی و بیان درسته . تو ایران وقتی حرف حق میشه کلمه ای بنام زور هم میاد وسط و همه معتقدن باید با زور حقشونو بگیرن درحالیکه اولا شاید واقعا اون حقشون نیست ( چون اموزشی درباره حقوق ندیدن) و دوما ایا با پرخاشگری میشه به حق رسید؟ درحالیکه اونجا یاد میدن چیزی که تو رو به اون حقت که حق انسانیت و واقعیته میرسونه بیان مناسب و قدرت مذاکره و چانه زنیه
خب این مقدماتو گفتم که بدونید مشکل بیشتر کنکوریا چیه که میذارن بقیه براشون تصمیم بگیرن : 1. اینکه چون تفکر نقاد بلد نیستن فک میکنن واقعا شاید اون چیزی که بقیه میگن (مثلا پزشکی) حتما درسته و تشخیصی ندارن و نمیرن تحقیق کنن که ترندهای دنیا چیه و روند دنیا به کدوم سمت میره و مثلا پزشکی ای که الان پولسازه بیست سال پیش جزو روندهای ایران بود ولی الان روند عوض شده و اگه پزشکی بخونم شاید بیست سال بعد پولساز نباشه و 2.چون حقوق انسانی شونو نمیدونن و بیانشون اکثرا خوب نیست نمیتونن با تعارضایی که تو خونه پیش میاد درست برخورد کنن و اکثرا دو رفتارو بروزمیدن یا خجولی گری میکنن و به خواسته های خانواده بله میگن یا پرخاشگری میکنن و مشکل ایجاد میکنن
خب درباره مشکل اول یا تفکر نقادانه تو اون لایو 40 دقیقه ای اقای بهرامپور که گذاشتم ایشون راه حل داده اما در مورد گزینه دوم ، امروز پادکست جافکری رو میشندم که اقای بهرامپور مهمونشون بودن و دقیقه 15 این پادکست درباره این موضوع صحبت کردن که از اونجا اصلا به ذهنم ایده این تاپیک رسید
توی اون پادکست اقای بهرامپور میان یه نقش بازی میکنن بین مجری برنامه و خودشون و دوتا نقش کنکوری و خانواده رو بازی میکنن و میگن چطوری میشه اینو بیان کرد
https://castbox.fm/episode/Episode-0...530?country=us
این لینک پادکستیه که گفتم براتون و حتما حتما گوش کنید و اگه دلتون میخواد دانلودشون هم کنید توی پیکوفایل براتون اپلود کردم که لینکش این پایینه
https://s19.picofile.com/file/843766...8%AA_.mp3.html
این تاپیک رو اگه درخواستا بالا باشه دائما بروزرسانی میکنم و مطالبی دربارش اضافه میکنم و فک کنم برای امروز کافی باشه منابع زیاد شد موفق باشید و حال دلتون پر از معنی باشه*

----------


## Tor

خیلی ممنون آقا. عالی بود

----------


## mr.masomi

*تو این دوران پر استرس انتخاب رشته فکر کنم خیلی بدرد بچه ها بخوره
Up*

----------

